
Smoked by Windows Phone challenge has come a long way, over 50,000 wins - ViolentJason
http://www.winbeta.org/news/microsofts-smoked-windows-phone-challenge-has-come-long-way-over-50000-wins#.T6lm5vNwSWE.hackernews
======
nextparadigms
Yeah, over 50,000 scams.

